
Pingdom reducing features on their free plans to convince customers to pay - simonswords82
https://www.pingdom.com/planfree
======
packetslave
And by "reducing features" they really mean "completely gutting the free plan"
\-- no non-HTTP monitoring, no IPv6, 5 minute polling instead of 1 minute, no
SMS alerting at all, etc.

~~~
p1mrx
Pingdom's IPv6 monitoring was never practical on the free plan, because you
had to forego IPv4 monitoring in order to use it.

Granted, the right solution is to make all checks dual-stack by default,
instead of moving IPv6 to the paid tier.

